

Free OpenBSD Shell Provider - there
http://devio.us/

======
jorgecastillo
Just what I needed to complement my OpenBSD learning (right now I have OpenBSD
installed in my only computer). There is also an entry at the OpenBSD Journal.

[http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=2010042621303...](http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20100426213038)

------
pilib
I've been wanting to try out BSD *nix for some time...

Community seems nice, I've spoken with admins regarding some registration
issues and everything was sorted out immediately.

I'll probably pay for the background processes even if I don't need them,
cause they seem like a nice bunch ;).

------
wwortiz
This is really cool of the people who put it together because from the looks
of it they are trying to build a community over generating any sort of
revenue.

They also activated my account right away which probably means they are having
fun with it in their freetime.

------
lsc
oh man, that's really interesting. It /might/ even be a realistic fremium
model. The only real question is how they will cheaply handle abuse. If they
can keep their abuse handling costs down, it's possible that they'll do rather
well with this.

But, I've found that charging massively helps deter abuse. Man, when I was
doing the 'first month free' deal? that was bad for me. But maybe these folks
can pull it off?

But certainly, dealing with abuse cheaply will be the challenge. if they can
solve that, they may end up doing quite well.

------
polera
Great service. Really impressed with the default app set and speed.

------
ummyea
loving it so far, very fast.

------
jgg
I just signed up for an account. It seems fairly nice, but the big issue with
shell accounts is whether or not they stick around. Their manifesto page
(<http://devio.us/manifesto>) seems to indicate that they're taking this
seriously, so let's hope they stay. (:

~~~
jff
Well, you know the old saying, "promises of eternal free services and a dime
will buy you a cup of joe" :)

